# Sales Rep interview - no prior experience



## carina (7 Jun 2011)

Hi folks,
Looking for some interview advice - 
A bit of background, I have worked in a lot of Sales Support type roles (mainly in FMCG) and always wanted to get into Field Sales (but never had the confidence to apply for any jobs as I had no experience - jobs always required 2-3 yrs experience but couldn't get experience without a job, the ole catch 22!)
I left a Sales Support role in a large FMCG company to go to Italy a few years ago. I loved working for that company but Italy was a now or never thing so I went for it. 
I spent a year there and since coming back have had to just take any job I could get so have managed a cafe, worked in various restaurants and finally landed an office job (started here Feb 2010) - I started off as an Office Assistant and am now the Receptionist however the company is closing and my contract ends in July so I have been job hunting.
I was in touch with an ex colleague in the company before Italy and she told me to send her my CV just in case anything comes up. I got a phone call this morning re; a Field Sales role and have an interview on Thursday.
I was highly reccomended to the guy who called me so I feel confident in that sense. However, he said to think of my experience in selling and to remember that it doesn't matter that I have no Field Sales experience, I can use examples from ordinary life!! I have no clue - I don't sell things in my ordinary life!! 
I have only ever had interviews for jobs in hospitalitly and office based roles - I have loads of experience in each sector so have always been fairly ok with interviews but am really nervous about this one. 
Does anyone have any advice on how to sell yourself for something that you haven't done before?!
I am interested in the products, they are products I would consume. I love the idea of being out on the road and I am a real people person... after that I don't know what else to tell them!


----------



## Mpsox (7 Jun 2011)

If you worked in hospitality and were serving customers, there is an element of sales in that role (would you like a cup of coffee after your dinner? that's trying to make a sale). Were you good at selling wine to diners?


----------



## carina (7 Jun 2011)

Yes! Good thinking! I did have to upsell a lot in one or two places in particular....... I was quite good at it alright. Some of the staff were very pushy, I seemed to be good at getting the sales without ever putting pressure on anyone or making them feel like it was my idea..... 
Thank you.


----------



## Purple (7 Jun 2011)

Sales is all about relationship building. You have to be able to solve your customers problems and make them enjoy your company. You also need to be able to close the deal. I colleague once said that guys who could chat up women successfully make good salesmen. However sexist that sounds it makes sense; they can talk to strangers, find commonality, make them like them and close the deal.  Therefore present yourself as someone who is confident and enjoys meeting people but doesn’t forget the objective of the exercise. 

Your experience in restaurants is ideal; you managed the place so you had to be able to attract and retain the customers while keeping your eye on the business side of things. This is a big plus because many salespeople focus on getting the sale rather than what profit is in it for the company. This is especially the case when there is commission involved.


----------



## carina (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks Purple. That makes sense. I'll go with that angle.
I have a friend of a friend who's a Sales Rep for a Wine Company and has been doing that job for years, I might give him a call for a chat.
I am definitely a good people person, I am usually tough on myself but one thing I am sure of is I am an excellent communicator. (I think that one of my weaknesses is that I am too nice though and have been treated as a door mat because of it, I will need to toughen up if I am to go down this road)
Thanks for all the advice, sometimes you need the obvious pointed out to you!
I also have a diploma in Public Relations and Marketing so do understand that side of things...


----------



## carina (9 Jun 2011)

Have the interview later this morning. The guy had mentioned that it was a competency based interview, I just took that to mean that there was no tests or anything but luckily I googled it!! Have my examples ready and feel comfortable because I worked for this company before and feel I know the products and the company ethos.
Am using examples from both office and hospitality positions that I have held, I presume that this will work?
If anyone has any last minute tips about these type of interviews I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## gianni (9 Jun 2011)

carina said:


> Have the interview later this morning. The guy had mentioned that it was a competency based interview, I just took that to mean that there was no tests or anything but luckily I googled it!! Have my examples ready and feel comfortable because I worked for this company before and feel I know the products and the company ethos.
> Am using examples from both office and hospitality positions that I have held, I presume that this will work?
> If anyone has any last minute tips about these type of interviews I would really appreciate it!!


 
Shoot just wrote a long post and it didn't come through...

Abridged version:

Remember for competency interviews:

1) Give concrete example of you displaying the competency in a problematic scenario
2) Give outcome of this scenario (obviously very positive in your favour)
3) What you learned from this scenario
4) How you can bring what you learned to this new role

Also make sure you stress how much you *want* the job not just that you *can do* the job.

Best of luck!


----------



## carina (9 Jun 2011)

Thank you for the post gianni. That's quite helpful! I had the scenarios but hadn't really thought of parts 3 and 4.
Will scribble a few notes now so that things are clear in my head.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2011)

Let us know how it went.


----------



## carina (9 Jun 2011)

Hi guys,
I think it went quite well, relatively speaking.  I came across as good as I could have given that I have no sales experience, I was happy with how I answered things.
They had the whole good cop/bad cop thing going on though so it's hard to tell...
The bad cop seemed concerned that I have no field sales experience and said that they're interviewing all day today and tomorrow and that 99% of people will have experience and proven track records. He did say that they keep a pool of CVs though and don't use agencies so if I'm not successful I could still get a call from a different team in a few weeks. He talked about a team that sell "space" as opposed to product, they are a new team and work on floor displays, planograms etc; I got the feeling that he thinks that I'd be better suited to that. 
The good cop seemed happy that I know the company, the products, the customers and he did say that I come across as a very good communicator.
All in all I am happy with how it went but I don't think I'll get offered that job if I'm honest.
I do think that something might come out of it but that could be in 3 months, my contract here is up in July so I need to get something now!!
I would love the job and I did tell them that, I said that I knew it would be a challenge but that I would be excited about the prospect and think I could do a good job.
We shall see, I might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Complainer (11 Jun 2011)

Hope it works out for you. If not, you could try some of the commission-based sales 'jobs' going, usually door-to-door cold calling for Sky or a gym or Airtricity or whatever. This will be very tough, but will give you a good grounding in sales.


----------



## carina (17 Jun 2011)

Hey guys,
I GOT THE JOB!! Got the phone call just before I left work this evening.. am really really pleased!
Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## gianni (18 Jun 2011)

carina said:


> Hey guys,
> I GOT THE JOB!! Got the phone call just before I left work this evening.. am really really pleased!
> Thanks for the good wishes!



Congrats!

Best of luck in your new role.


----------

